# double insemination?



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Has anyone done a double insemination with iui?
We are going to be having what will possibly be our last shot im September and as im going unmediated I was wondering if a double insemination would give us a better chance?
thanks xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

In Denmark all iui has two inseminations per attempt


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi

Me , myself and I .....not necessarily , I had only one attempt and they told me two iui in one go won't make a difference. I had treatment in Denmark and resulted in twin pregnancy.

Hope


----------

